# Stickies Sub-Forum is much better.



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Along with moving the support area away from the top forums.





























I'm sure most people have now adjusted to this.. my biggest improvement is not having some of those browser hacking Google Ads redirects..


----------

